# Cpt 27824



## suriayani (Feb 22, 2008)

Does CPT code 27824 include distal fracture of both tib and fib?


----------



## reichtina320 (Feb 22, 2008)

When I read the description in the CPT book and the 'lay description' on encoderpro it does not mention the fibula, just tibia.

Hope this helps!
Tina


----------



## suriayani (Feb 25, 2008)

Can I bill treatment of fibula seperately? Meaning I'd have two seperate codes for tib and fib fracture treatment?
Thanks
Suriayani


----------



## reichtina320 (Feb 25, 2008)

Look at code 27828 and see if that fits your situation.

Thanks
Tina


----------



## reichtina320 (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry that last code I gave is for open treatment; but look in that area of codes to see if one fits your situation.

Tina


----------



## jdemar (Feb 28, 2008)

The closed tx code for tib/fib or any of the -2- combination of bones mentioned in the description under code 27808 w/o manipulation would be the one to use or with manipulation (27810).


----------

